# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Winter is Coming! (Soup Thread)

## Retiredat50

Even though it was 90 degrees here today I still associate certain months as soup months.  I have my favorites I cook every year, but tonight i decided to search Youtube for new ones to try.  And, I am betting there are a lot of great soups I am missing so I thought this would be a good topic.  Who doesn't love soup?

So, what soups do you cook and what condiments/sides do you love with your favorite soup?

Here are two of the soups I found on YT that I am definetley going to make.

Hamburger/cabbage/potato soup
I make cabbage soup a lot and occasionally make hamburger soup, but I have never combined the two.




I like barley soup, but I can not remember ever eating lentil soup so...

----------

Brat (11-06-2019),Garden House Queen (11-07-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

I enjoy a good French onion with a glass of Chiante but it's got be cold outside .

----------

Brat (11-06-2019),Madison (11-16-2019),Retiredat50 (11-06-2019)

----------


## Dan40

Had homemade chicken soup today.  Will have split pea with ham in a few weeks. (after bird day).

Probably make some chili soon, I consider it a soup.

Some day might try a cioppino,  But so much easier to order in a restaurant.

----------

Brat (11-06-2019),Retiredat50 (11-06-2019)

----------


## Jen

We have soup several times a week here.  I make them all - not canned.

1. Chuck roast simmered 6 hours or so in the Insta Pot with a can of beef broth. At the end add a small can of tomato sauce, frozen pictsweet soup vegetables (frozen).  Take out the chuck before adding the other stuff and remove as much of the fat as you want to remove.
Variations :
*add a couple tablespoons of butter added at the end.
*add heavy cream to make it a creamed soup added at the very end.

*add a can of Rotel tomatoes and green chiles (I use Hatch but you can't get hatch brand everywhere)
*diced sweet potato added at the beginning.

2. The same soup can be made in less than 30 minutes on stove top using hamburger instead of chuck.  Don't add the sweet potato if you are doing the 30 minute version.

3. Green bean potato soup:  tiny new potatoes, fresh or frozen green beans, hamburger, onion, butter, garlic (optional)

4. White beans, onions, butter, sliced kielbasa.

5. Bean soup:  canned pintos, small can of tomato sauce, Rotel tomatoes and green chiles, garlic, onions.  It's a thin soup, not a chili.

----------

Brat (11-06-2019),Garden House Queen (11-07-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-06-2019),Physics Hunter (11-07-2019),Retiredat50 (11-06-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

hmmm.  French onion.

Chili is always right....served with garlic bread and some sour cream, shredded cheese, chives,

----------

Brat (11-06-2019),Madison (11-16-2019),Retiredat50 (11-06-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Do you know fideo?  it's actually spaghetti noodles precut into about inch pieces.   Broccoli cheese soup with a little fideo in it.... yummy.

----------

Brat (11-06-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-06-2019),Retiredat50 (11-06-2019)

----------


## Brat

MMmmm!  Those ALL sound so yummy!

----------

Madison (11-16-2019),Retiredat50 (11-06-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Cheap and easy "oyster stew" (at least, I call it that) One can of clam chowder, one can of smoked oysters and maybe 2 Tblspns of real butter, do not drain the smoked oysters, toss that oil in there. Best eaten with fresh biscuits. Cheap and good and quick.

Hey Retiredat50 we might see lows in the 60's soon, time to wash winter clothes!

----------

Retiredat50 (11-06-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> We have soup several times a week here.  I make them all - not canned.
> 
> 1. Chuck roast simmered 6 hours or so in the Insta Pot with a can of beef broth. At the end add a small can of tomato sauce, frozen pictsweet soup vegetables (frozen).  Take out the chuck before adding the other stuff and remove as much of the fat as you want to remove.
> Variations :
> *add a couple tablespoons of butter added at the end.
> *add heavy cream to make it a creamed soup added at the very end.
> 
> *add a can of Rotel tomatoes and green chiles (I use Hatch but you can't get hatch brand everywhere)
> *diced sweet potato added at the beginning.
> ...



I can not eat canned soup anymore, they are all so nasty.  The veggies are mush, the meat is weird and they are full of salt and no taste.

Your green bean and potato soup sounds like a serious winner to me.  When I get fresh green beans on sale I love to make a pot of boiled green beans and potatoes and when drained but still hot add in cooked bacon, sometimes I add diced tomatoes or just have sliced tomatoes on the side with it.

----------

Jen (11-07-2019),Physics Hunter (11-07-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Cheap and easy "oyster stew" (at least, I call it that) One can of clam chowder, one can of smoked oysters and maybe 2 Tblspns of real butter, do not drain the smoked oysters, toss that oil in there. Best eaten with fresh biscuits. Cheap and good and quick.
> 
> Hey Retiredat50 we might see lows in the 60's soon, time to wash winter clothes!


I can't, I just can't! I do not like fish or seafood and clam chowder makes me gag. Now, raw oysters on the half shell, that I can do. Just add some Tobasco, a squirt of lemon and then knock it back. Of course, the only thing you taste is Tobasco, lemon and salt  :Wink:  Oh, and oyster shooters which is the same but in a shot glass with vodka.

I spent about 5 years in Ohio before coming back here to Florida, and the winter before I came back we had days that it was -18 degrees and the windchill took it down to -40 or so. Oh, and that windchill thing is real, it can make you feel frozen no matter how many layers you wear. So cold that it starts to feel like your skin is burning.

But, no winter clothes for me. I own nothing other than shorts, t-shirts, tanks tops sandals and one pair of sneakers.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-07-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I can't, I just can't! I do not like fish or seafood and clam chowder makes me gag. Now, raw oysters on the half shell, that I can do. Just add some Tobasco, a squirt of lemon and then knock it back. Of course, the only thing you taste is Tobasco, lemon and salt  Oh, and oyster shooters which is the same but in a shot glass with vodka.
> 
> I spent about 5 years in Ohio before coming back here to Florida, and the winter before I came back we had days that it was -18 degrees and the windchill took it down to -40 or so. Oh, and that windchill thing is real, it can make you feel frozen no matter how many layers you wear. So cold that it starts to feel like your skin is burning.
> 
> But, no winter clothes for me. I own nothing other than shorts, t-shirts, tanks tops sandals and one pair of sneakers.


I have a very expensive, insulated jumpsuite, brass zippers, flannel lined and cudoroy (SP)? I got very cheap, years ago. I get to wear it, about 3 days a year, only when I ride in the cold.

My drinking buddy brought a historic house across the street, remodeled the hell out of it. Lived there a year and the old lady (She holds the wallet) decided to sell and move back to Ohio...just when I had a pal, nearby... :Frown:   We used to eat raw oysters and throw whip cream cans in the fire pit, YUGE boom!

----------

Retiredat50 (11-07-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

Make soup not WAR!

----------

nonsqtr (11-07-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I enjoy a good French onion with a glass of Chiante but it's got be cold outside .


French Onion soup was my first thought.

I make it several different ways, can be simple with beef bullion, butter, onions, bread, and cheese.  But add a pound of ground venison, coarsely chopped mushrooms, or whatever floats your boat... and it just gets better.  Even my kids love it.

----------

Brat (11-07-2019),Retiredat50 (11-07-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Ok, this will make me hungry:

Ham Bean soup, with a real ham bone.
Turkey leg, vegetable with navy beans.
Chipped roast beef, mushrooms and onions with egg noodles in beef broth. Reminiscent of beef strogonoff
I'm sure that the kids will push me to do Chili-Dog Soup.  Cut just 2-3 hotdogs into a broth thinned chili and the entire thing tastes and smells like a chili-dog.
and I can't do hunting season without Venison Chili!

----------

nonsqtr (11-07-2019),Retiredat50 (11-07-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Ok, this will make me hungry:
> 
> Ham Bean soup, with a real ham bone.
> Turkey leg, vegetable with navy beans.
> Chipped roast beef, mushrooms and onions with egg noodles in beef broth. Reminiscent of beef strogonoff
> I'm sure that the kids will push me to do Chili-Dog Soup.  Cut just 2-3 hotdogs into a broth thinned chili and the entire thing tastes and smells like a chili-dog.
> and I can't do hunting season without Venison Chili!


That's good stuff. I would say a crawfish boil almost qualifies as soup, except you can't really do that till April...

So yeah, we do stuff in crock pots. If the spaghetti sauce comes out too thin we throw in a few more veggies and call it a soup.

----------

Brat (11-07-2019),Physics Hunter (11-08-2019),Retiredat50 (11-07-2019)

----------


## Garden House Queen

Any type of soup is good but my favorite is chicken stew! Boil about 6 or 8 boneless chicken thighs until tender seasoned with cumin, salt and pepper......add 2 boxes of bone chicken broth.....add potatoes, carrots, onions, celery. When they stick tender....add butter, a little milk and slabs of Velveeta cheese! Lastly, add a bag of peas!

My next favorite is  vegetable beef soup!


....lastly let's not forget potato soup....boil potatoes (Yukons) in chicken bone broth......saute celery and onions.......add a bit of butter, milk and again.... any type of cheese but Velveeta is my favorite! Makes a quick hearty meal!

----------

Brat (11-07-2019),Retiredat50 (11-07-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I can't, I just can't! I do not like fish or seafood and clam chowder makes me gag. Now, raw oysters on the half shell, that I can do. Just add some Tobasco, a squirt of lemon and then knock it back. Of course, the only thing you taste is Tobasco, lemon and salt  Oh, and oyster shooters which is the same but in a shot glass with vodka.
> 
> I spent about 5 years in Ohio before coming back here to Florida, and the winter before I came back we had days that it was -18 degrees and the windchill took it down to -40 or so. Oh, and that windchill thing is real, it can make you feel frozen no matter how many layers you wear. So cold that it starts to feel like your skin is burning.
> 
> But, no winter clothes for me. I own nothing other than shorts, t-shirts, tanks tops sandals and one pair of sneakers.


Any good Cracker owns a pair of flip flops. But they could be put under the heading of "Sandals". Unless you are from Arcadia, then those Croc things will suffice. @Kris P Bacon

----------

Brat (11-07-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-07-2019),Retiredat50 (11-07-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

There needs to be a "Chili, your best kind" thread. 

Panera Bread has the most awesome Onion soup. 
Longhorn Steakhouse has the best Chili in the world. (and NO beans!)

----------

Garden House Queen (11-07-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Any good Cracker owns a pair of flip flops. But they could be put under the heading of "Sandals". Unless you are from Arcadia, then those Croc things will suffice. @Kris P Bacon



I can't/won't wear flip flops, I wear sports sandals.  I never learned to walk in flip flops and as soon as I stop concentrating on walking in a pair the front of one of them rolls under and makes me scramble to keep from hitting the ground face-first  :Smile:

----------

Physics Hunter (11-08-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Garbage Soup.

Put left overs from regular meals in freezer. beans, pieces of chicken, potatos, peas, carrots, tomatoes, anything you have left over. Things that would normally go in the garbage.
Pull all left out of freezer, put in large pot.  Add chicken, beef or vegetable broth.  Cook until it all smells good.  Eat what you would have thrown into garbage.  Free meal.

----------

Brat (11-07-2019),Garden House Queen (11-07-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-07-2019),Physics Hunter (11-08-2019),potlatch (11-07-2019),Retiredat50 (11-08-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I can't/won't wear flip flops, I wear sports sandals.  I never learned to walk in flip flops and as soon as I stop concentrating on walking in a pair the front of one of them rolls under and makes me scramble to keep from hitting the ground face-first



I get on my wife many times about wearing her flip flops in the house. She has the decorative 9x12 and 5x8 rugs all over the place on top of the carpeting already here. A trip hazard waiting to happen. Yet she insists on wearing them around the house. I try telling her . . .

----------

Brat (11-07-2019),Retiredat50 (11-07-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Any good Cracker owns a pair of flip flops. But they could be put under the heading of "Sandals". Unless you are from Arcadia, then those Croc things will suffice. @Kris P Bacon


Been sporting them all year long, for several years. Best of both worlds, the protection of a shoe (sorta) and who cares if they get wet, perfect for the river.

----------

Brat (11-07-2019),Retiredat50 (11-08-2019),Rickity Plumber (11-07-2019)

----------


## Brat

Homemade split pea (dried, in the bag) with a hambone and hunks of ham, carrots, celery, potatoes, and THICK as hell!  drool.gif

----------

Abbey (11-16-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-08-2019),Madison (11-16-2019),Retiredat50 (11-07-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Homemade split pea (dried, in the bag) with a hambone and hunks of ham, carrots, celery, potatoes, and THICK as hell!  drool.gif



"Thick" is the keyword here. 

We called that juice "moppins" when I was a kid. If there were no moppins, there were no soppins! Moppins is what is on the plate and soppins is what your pone or bread sops up.

----------

Brat (11-07-2019),Garden House Queen (11-07-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-08-2019),Retiredat50 (11-20-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> Homemade split pea (dried, in the bag) with a hambone and hunks of ham, carrots, celery, potatoes, and THICK as hell!  drool.gif


Too thick to even think about crackers.

----------

Brat (11-07-2019),Retiredat50 (11-20-2019)

----------


## DLLS

> Had homemade chicken soup today.  Will have split pea with ham in a few weeks. (after bird day).
> 
> Probably make some chili soon, I consider it a soup.
> 
> Some day might try a cioppino,  But so much easier to order in a restaurant.


In this area we have chili soup.

----------

Brat (11-07-2019),Retiredat50 (11-20-2019)

----------


## Garden House Queen

Regardless of the kind of soup you have...none tastes better than on a cold freezing rain or snowy day! Cuddled up by the wood stove fire!

----------

Abbey (11-16-2019),Brat (11-07-2019),Kris P Bacon (11-08-2019),Retiredat50 (11-07-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Homemade split pea (dried, in the bag) with a hambone and hunks of ham, carrots, celery, potatoes, and THICK as hell!  drool.gif



Did you know "Pease Porridge" from the nursery rhyme was think split pea soup?

----------

Brat (11-17-2019),Retiredat50 (11-20-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> In this area we have chili soup.


Warm it up.

----------


## Zach

Butternut squash with a dash of cayenne

----------

Captain Obvious (11-16-2019)

----------


## Captain Obvious

Freezer full of various parts and stuff.

Soup is a-coming.

Soup is always better the day after it's made.  JMHO

----------

Retiredat50 (11-20-2019)

----------


## Abbey

I agree, canned soups are gross, all the chicken varieties taste the same, as do the beef varieties..... plus, they're really salty.

 Homemade split pea soup, I believe @Brat, mentioned it, except the only thing I want in it is, chunks of ham....and, just enough liquid, for crackers.

 Taco soup with tortilla chips.....I have the recipe here, somewhere.

 Chicken tortilla soup, with strips of crispy fried corn tortillas.

 Homemade chicken noodle soup, with carrots, peas and, celery.

 Homemade chili (I like pinto beans in mine) with cornbread.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-20-2019)

----------


## Captain Obvious

> I agree, canned soups are gross, all the chicken varieties taste the same, as do the beef varieties..... plus, they're really salty.
> 
>  Homemade split pea soup, I believe @Brat, mentioned it, except the only thing I want in it is, chunks of ham....and, just enough liquid, for crackers.
> 
>  Taco soup with tortilla chips.....I have the recipe here, somewhere.
> 
>  Chicken tortilla soup, with strips of crispy fried corn tortillas.
> 
>  Homemade chicken noodle soup, with carrots, peas and, celery.
> ...


Fresh parsley is a staple in soups, and meatloaf and meatballs IMHOP.

----------

Abbey (11-16-2019)

----------


## Madison

> Homemade split pea (dried, in the bag) with a hambone and hunks of ham, carrots, celery, potatoes, and THICK as hell!  Attachment 46400




I like barley in soup as well

----------

Abbey (11-16-2019),Retiredat50 (11-20-2019)

----------


## Madison

Pea soup with ham/carrots/celery  :Smiley20:

----------

Abbey (11-16-2019),Brat (11-17-2019),Captain Obvious (11-16-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Cheap and easy "oyster stew" (at least, I call it that) One can of clam chowder, one can of smoked oysters and maybe 2 Tblspns of real butter, do not drain the smoked oysters, toss that oil in there. Best eaten with fresh biscuits. Cheap and good and quick.
> 
> Hey Retiredat50 we might see lows in the 60's soon, time to wash winter clothes!


I"m gonna have to try this.  thanks.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-17-2019)

----------


## tiny1

I make French Onion, Corn Chowder, and my Favorite Georgia's Brunswick Stew.  My variation from the original, is that I used Smoked Turkey and Smoked Pork Butt, instead of Baked Chicken and Pulled Pork.  With the savory and creamy BBQ sauce, potatoes, corn, peas, etc., it makes the perfect Winter Comfort Food.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-20-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I make French Onion, Corn Chowder, and my Favorite Georgia's Brunswick Stew.  My variation from the original, is that I used Smoked Turkey and Smoked Pork Butt, instead of Baked Chicken and Pulled Pork.  With the savory and creamy BBQ sauce, potatoes, corn, peas, etc., it makes the perfect Winter Comfort Food.



Corn Chowder is one of my favorite soups of all time. I love anything with corn in it...especially pone. Mashed taters n corn, mashed taters an gravy n corn. Corn and I go way back. I have been known to open a can of Niblets and chow em right down cold!

----------

Retiredat50 (11-20-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I like barley in soup as well


OMG, Beef barley soup is so good, I am adding that to the soups I make this year list!

----------


## Retiredat50

> I agree, canned soups are gross, all the chicken varieties taste the same, as do the beef varieties..... plus, they're really salty.
> 
>  Homemade split pea soup, I believe @Brat, mentioned it, except the only thing I want in it is, chunks of ham....and, just enough liquid, for crackers.
> 
>  Taco soup with tortilla chips.....I have the recipe here, somewhere.
> 
> *Chicken tortilla soup, with strips of crispy fried corn tortillas.
> * 
>  Homemade chicken noodle soup, with carrots, peas and, celery.
> ...


Yes, tortilia soup with fresh and crispy fried corn tortilia strips is so good!  Also, taco soup is delicious as well.

So many soups to make.

----------


## Retiredat50

Something I do with any of the soups I make that have a pasta element... I know a lot of people will not agree with this but, it is what i do.

For instance, take a minestrone soup, it has pasta as a somewhat main ingredient.  I cook the pasta separate and do not add it to the soup.  First,  i do not like the starch from the pasta "clouding" up my broth.  Second, the next day the pasta will have kept absorbing liquid and will have gone from al-dente to mushy, I hate, really hate mushy pasta.

So I keep them separate and when I want a bowl of soup I heat the soup and pour it over the pasta, works great for me.  I know the arguement against it is that the pasta does not have a chance to absorb the flavors, but I see that as a positive.  When eating the soup this way you have more flavor profiles that register and not just a melding of everything into one taste.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Something I do with any of the soups I make that have a pasta element... I know a lot of people will not agree with this but, it is what i do.
> 
> For instance, take a minestrone soup, it has pasta as a somewhat main ingredient.  I cook the pasta separate and do not add it to the soup.  First,  i do not like the starch from the pasta "clouding" up my broth.  Second, the next day the pasta will have kept absorbing liquid and will have gone from al-dente to mushy, I hate, really hate mushy pasta.
> 
> So I keep them separate and when I want a bowl of soup I heat the soup and pour it over the pasta, works great for me.  I know the arguement against it is that the pasta does not have a chance to absorb the flavors, but I see that as a positive.  When eating the soup this way you have more flavor profiles that register and not just a melding of everything into one taste.


Ditalini is the only pasta that I know that will stand up to use in soup.

For all other soup uses, I also add the noodles later.

----------

Retiredat50 (11-20-2019)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I have yet to find a good tortilla soup recipe that I love like the the side dish at Uncle Julio's restaurant.  I want a recipe that is that good or better.

----------


## fmw

The soups I make most often are:

French style onion soup with bread and swiss cheese
Chicken Dumpling Soup
Minestrone
Japanese Miso

----------


## tiny1

A bit of a twist on a Grilled Cheese Sandwich, and Tomato Soup.

2 tsp olive oil
1 tsp minced garlic
1/4 cup diced onion
1 (14.5-oz) can roasted diced tomatoes
1/4 cup chicken or veggie stock
1/4 cup heavy cream
3 basil leaves, chopped
Salt and white pepper to taste

In a saucepan, heat the olive oil over medium heat. Add the garlic and onion 
and cook them until onions translucent. Add the tomatoes, cream and stock. Simmer the soup for five minutes.
Puree the soup and strain through a screen sieve, pushing it through with a spoon. 
Add the basil, season with salt and pepper, stir, and refrigerate for a couple of hours.  Reheat to eat.

Now the Sandwich

6 ounces cream cheese
1 cup vermont extra sharp white cheddar cheese, grated
1 cup sharp cheddar cheese, grated
1 cup monterey jack cheese, grated
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 teaspoon red wine vinegar
4 ounces pimientos, chopped
1 teaspoon onion powder
1\2 teaspoon garlic powder
1\2 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 dash hot sauce (or more!)
fresh ground black pepper, to taste
In a large bowl, with an electric mixer, cream the cream cheese.  Add all other ingredients, and mix very, very well.  Place in the fridge for at least two hours.
Heat a nonstick skillet to medium heat.  Butter one side of two pieces of bread.  Spread Pimento Cheese on the other side of one, and place butter side down in the skillet.  Top with the other slice, butter side up.  Cook until Golden Brown, and Flip.  Brown the other side, and serve with reheated Cream of Tomato Soup.
Sounds like a lot for a soup and sandwich, but it is fairly easy.  Truly.  And Delicious.  Plus, you'll have leftovers, unless you have kids, or a hungry spouse.

----------

